# Help with Transport update post 6



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy, would you post on SM if there is anyone in Lafayette, LA that could help with a transport for a male Maltese that was abondoned at a vets office that needs to go to Chattanooga.

We have a pilot offer to meet in Meridian, MS and then he would fly to Chattanooga. I have not heard from any other pilots that are willing to help.

We have no time schedule, just when we can get it done, meaning that the pilot has not said a time......... 

If we can't get someone to meet the pilot, we want to try for a full ground tranpsort. Cynthia will be fostering him.

Thanks!
Debi
God Bless America and our Troops
Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue
Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue
()_()_.-""-.,/) 
; . . `; -._ , `)_ 
( o_ ) __,) `-._) If you can help call Debi at 1-352-538-0819


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If it ends up that it has to be a ground transport, I might be able to help do a leg in Georgia to Chattanooga, if I am not out of town.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Cindy, i have off Friday and Saturday if need be i can pick him up from Lousiana and take him to Meridian.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I live about an hour from Lafayette and would be willing to help get him closer to Mississippi.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone, I'll forward this to Debi, but if you could call her also that would be great Debi Mishoe 1-352-538-0819


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you, everyone, we have 2 pilots that are going to help us. If that falls thru we will do a ground transport.


----------

